# Mauvais code wifi gardé en mémmoire



## kaos (19 Décembre 2012)

La question est de base et je n'ai pas réussi a trouvé d'équivalent.

J'ai tapé un mauvais mot de passe sur un réseau wifi familial en faisant retenir le mot de pass.
Maintenant a chaque fois que je sélectionne ce reseau, je n'ai plus la boite me demandant le Pass mais un point d'exclamation dans la barre des menus.

Le réseau est pourtant operationel depuis des années et fonctionne nikel avec mon iphone 

C'est la premiere fois que j'ai ce soucis ... du coup ethernet oblige mais c'est contraignant (5M) uniquement.

Je voudrais donc reseter l'ancien mot de pass gardé en mémoire par l'OS et firefox et enfin revoir apparaitre la boite de dialogue e demandant ma clef WEP.


d'avance merci


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

1. Désactiver Airport/le wifi

2. Préférences système / réseau / Avancé / onglet "Airport" ou "wifi", liste des réseaux préférés.

 Supprimer la connexion (sélectionner et cliquer sur le signe "-")

3. Applications / Utilitaires / Trousseaux d'accès : 

- colonne de gauche : en haut sélectionner "session", en bas sélectionner "mots de passe", classer par "type", chercher les "mot de passe du réseau airport", et supprimer la ou les lignes correspondant à la connexion.

- colonne de gauche : en haut sélectionner "système",  classer par "type", chercher les "mot de passe du réseau airport", et supprimer la ou les lignes correspondant à la connexion.

4. Activer Airport/le wifi

5. Cliquer sur l'icône wifi de la barre de menu, choisir le réseau, l*a clé du réseau sera demandée*.

6. Saisir la clé (cocher "afficher le mot de passe")


----------



## kaos (20 Décembre 2012)

Ah quand même ? :sleep: Bon là je me léve , mais une fois reveillé je fais ça .... 

Merci,


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2012)

Bon reveil 

Les clés de réseau que tu saisis sont automatiquement enregistrées dans Trousseaux d'accès.

Par conséquent pour repartir de zéro, tu es obligé de supprimer ces enregistrements (clic droit sur la ligne, "supprimer").

_(ceci dit, à mon avis, si tu t'es trompé en saisissant la clé, tu ne t'es jamais connecté à ce réseau...)_


----------



## kaos (20 Décembre 2012)

C'est fait ! Merci copain , mais je sais pas si je vais retenir la manip 
Mais le principe c'est bon ...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2012)

Ca marche ? 

La manip : un petit copié-collé dans TextEdit, et hop ! 

Bonne journée !


----------

